# How to treat corrosion?



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Try the green scrubbing stuff you get on the back of sponges.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah a green scourer is good for removing aluminum corrosion and pitting, also try brasso perhaps?

i have a good tip for anything that is made of mild steel that is corroding, use phosphoric acid (you can get it at bunnings in the aisle where they sell hydrochloric acid for cleaning bricks, they have a more expensive, smaller bottle in the painting aisle.

i also use a bit of zinc paint on anything that gets rusty quite a bit.

another tip for your tool box to keep rust away from your tools, put a block of camphor in there. it slowly permeates through your toolbox coating it in a fine layer of oil/wax that prevents rust.
its much better than sticky smelly wd 40, however camphor does have its own smell.

another funny thing you see on stink boat engines sometimes is someone has painted over the sacrificial anode. therefor stopping it doing its job protecting the engine from corroding.

that brings up another point, maybe your aluminum spool is acting like a sacrificial anode and corroding because of some other parts of the reel inside are steel and are about to corrode?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I was reading up on putting braid directly onto a spool rather than using backing. One thing that was said was that the mono or electrical tape does sort of act as a sponge holding onto water a bit longer than say straight braid.


----------

